# Golden mix in KY -was an owner turn in and could be PTS any day!



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13107961 

This is a very sweet looking Golden mix girl who was turned in by her owner. Anderson County's shelter is very small, so they have to unfortunately euthanize for space. I'll e-mail GRRAND as soon as I get to work in the morning. Anderson County is in Northern KY, so if anyone knows any rescues in Indiana or Ohio that could be contacted as well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh what a cute little girl. I pray someone will save her.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

oh what a sweet face!! it breaks my heart that people think they have the right to discard their animals - i hope someone close to that shelter can help this poor sweet girl!!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Just got an e-mail from the shelter. They are packed to capacity and will have to euthanize later this week if they don't get some of the dogs removed. She said Emma has one week, maybe two tops before they would have to PTS.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jason*

Jason:

I'm geographically challenged-I emld. GRRAND again.
I emld the Gold. Ret Rescue in IN and also a few in Ohio.
Please can you think of any others you can email or call for her and some Mixed breed ones. Emma is just adorable!!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13107961

*Please note: At any given time, we could be full at the shelter and have to euthanize due to lack of space. PLEASE CONTACT US ASAP IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN ADOPTING ONE OF OUR DOGS! PLEASE DON'T WAIT OR IT MAY BE TOO LATE!



'Hi. I'm Emma and, unlike a lot of the other dogs here at the shelter, I wasn't a stray. My owner actually turned me in here, along with my two siblings Daisy and Max. I don't know why we couldn't live with them anymore, but they had to get rid of us for some reason or another. We're all three very good dogs though, so I'm really hoping the Humane Society can find homes for us before space runs out here.' Why pay hundreds of dollars for a pet at a store, when you can save a life by adopting a homeless pet? Adoption fee for dogs is only $95 and adoption fee for cats is only $75, and that INCLUDES the spay/neuter and vaccinations! That's like paying for the veterinary fees and getting the pet for FREE! Plus you'll get seven free movie rentals at Lawrenceburg Blockbuster and dog adopters get a coupon for a free 22 pound bag of Pedigree dog food. You can find the link to our adoption application at the bottom of this page.

* Did you know that even if you can't adopt Emma, you can still help her get a home of her own? And all it takes is a tax-deductible donation of $10-$20! If you don't have room in your home, but do have room in your heart, you could sponsor this animal. This means you pay part of the adoption fee, making it possible for them to be adopted much sooner. For more information on sponsoring, please click HERE

DOWNLOAD OUR ADOPTION APPLICATION HERE

HERE IS EMMA'S Sibling, DAISY

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13107962
Gorg. White Lab Ret.

Here is EMMA'S SIBLING MAX:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13107842

*DAISY ON LEFT AND MAX ON RIGHT. BOTH TURNED IN WITH EMMA!!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump for Emma, Daisey and Max*

Bump for Emma, Daisey and Max

Poor Babies-all three surrendered by their so called family.
Don't think they have much of a chance seeing shelter is so crowded and will be euth'g for space.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13107961
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13107962
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13107842


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Called the shelter earlier this evening and they told me that a family came in and looked at Emma yesterday and filled out an application. So hopefully she's getting a home!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, I hope so! She looks so sweet. I wonder about her siblings and hope they will be adopted, too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jason*

Jason:

So Hope that Emma gets adopted.
Look at her siblings, too:


*Here is Daisey* *PICTURE ON LEFT*

#196 Daisy 

Labrador Retriever [Mix]
Large Adult Female Dog Pet ID: Adoption Fee $95 
Anderson Humane Society, Lawrenceburg, KY 
Click on thumbnail
to enlarge

*HERE IS EMMA'S Sibling, DAISY*
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=13107962
Gorg. White Lab Ret.

*Here is EMMA'S SIBLING MAX:*
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=13107842

*HERE IS DAISY=PICTURE ON LEFT*
*HERE IS MAX:** PICTURE ON RIGHT*


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

She said that one of the other dogs also had a potential adopter, but she didn't say which one/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jason*

Jason:
Praying all three of these sweeties get out safely!!!!


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

I hope they all find good homes its heartbreaking...


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004 (Jul 7, 2008)

Seeing those sweet faces makes me so sad. I will never understand how people can just discard their pets.....I could never imagine doing that to my angel. Praying that someone adopts those sweet babies.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Emma has been adopted, I believe Daisy has had some interest through a posting on another board, but sadly Max's listing has been removed and that usually means one of two things: either he has been PTS or (there's a slight chance) he has moved to another shelter or rescue. I sent an e-mail again to find out what both of these poor dog's status is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jason*

Jason:

Thanks for checking on them and let us know what you hear, please.


----------

